# Why do people on NF say Nardo and Sauce



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

instead of Naruto and Sasuke

is that supposed to be insulting?

it's so stupid

is it to piss off Naruto Fans by calling him Nardo instead of Naruto?

really? lol


----------



## Kubish (Apr 15, 2014)

U mad    ?


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah I find that there always seems to be some ulterior motive behind it. Trolling, to be specific.

But it slips through the cracks. I wish people would just have integrity and stop the blatant trolling, but w/e.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 15, 2014)

They are idiots, thats why.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 15, 2014)

From where do you find it is insult? 

Sasuke is my top favourite but I still call him Sauce, just nicknames.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Apr 15, 2014)

there's also sasugay, sausage, emosuke, nawootah, nerdo, narutoe. 
your welcome.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2014)

An insult?  I am not sure if you are kidding.

Those are the official nicknames that NF users have given to them. Cause they sound like that in the anime.

They are also charmy and we have taken a certain attachment to them, take Maddy as an example.


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> They are also charmy and we have taken a certain attachment to them, take Maddy as an example.



Thought it was Madz.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 15, 2014)

That's what I was wondering when I got here; They're just nicknames.


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 15, 2014)

becuz this is the interweb


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 15, 2014)

Who cares it's just a character.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just nick names really.  I doubt anyone is sensitive about them now.

Also the sauce nickname came from spell checks changing sasuke's name when posting.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Sauce is fun


----------



## emachina (Apr 15, 2014)

Easy. For me at least. Watch P1, the epic Naruto/Sasuke screaming matches. Whenever Naruto screams Sasuke's name it sounds like SAUCEke!!!! Where Nardo came from, a lot of people screaming Naruto's name very fast. NARRRRDO!!! Hence, lovable nicknames.


----------



## RBL (Apr 15, 2014)

i thought it was because of the dolan comics.

nardo pls.


----------



## Kaix (Apr 15, 2014)

I find it degrades the intelligence of the people that use them. When I've seen them used in the past, they are usually in posts that have no contributing point to the conversation and so I no longer read after seeing them in use. I almost didn't open this thread because of that, but I thought it was about the phenomena and not the characters, and I was correct. I'm not fond of "Kishi" either, but I put up with it as short hand and some people don't like to type.

I don't mean to say that those who use these terms aren't intellectual, but that when they use them it is usually in a context that is irrelevant, like a baseless subjective analysis, character bashing, or fan/anti-fan trolling. These posts, contribute nothing, similar to posts with "solo," "dat," and any other NF memes. These posts exist for the sake of existing and have zero contribution to a discussion, except in the context of a social commentary. I don't frequent Naruto Forums for social commentary.

People have their own opinions, and that's cool. My opinion is that I'm not going to bother with posts that say use these terms. I mean, if I'm going to waste time discussing manga, I'm going to at least make it enjoyable, and while some find that enjoyable, I don't. To each their own.


----------



## ZE (Apr 15, 2014)

What about Kishit?


----------



## Kanga (Apr 15, 2014)

They're pet names in a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Kneel (Apr 15, 2014)

AUTOCORRECT!!!!! One of the first times I tried to write sasuke it corrected me as sauce. I presumed it came from there..


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

**


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 15, 2014)

it's for the cool points.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Apr 15, 2014)

i really like naruto and hes one of my favs
but ive even called him nardo because its hilarious lol
ive never called sasuke sause


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 15, 2014)

For someone who claims not to be bothered by it you sure did go out of your way to make this thread.


I use Nardo and the Sauce for the lels every now and then. No mean intentions behind it. Anyone who complains about it is just nitpicking.

People say up straight to my face Hidan is a shit character and I don't give two shits. It's their opinion.
 This situation is way less mean so there's even less reason to have rustled jimmies over it.


----------



## the real anti christ (Apr 15, 2014)

I like Sauce, its a cute nickname!

Nardo becasue :


But I think people can mean it derogatorily when they say Nardo.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Why so serious? 

I like them both, and sometimes call them Nardo and Sauce. There's no reason to it, those are just nicknames, and I like calling people I'm familiar with with nicknames.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 15, 2014)

Sauce (salsa in spanish). It is what gives good flavor to the manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Kaix said:


> I find it degrades the intelligence of the people that use them. When I've seen them used in the past, they are usually in posts that have no contributing point to the conversation and so I no longer read after seeing them in use. I almost didn't open this thread because of that, but I thought it was about the phenomena and not the characters, and I was correct. I'm not fond of "Kishi" either, but I put up with it as short hand and some people don't like to type.
> 
> I don't mean to say that those who use these terms aren't intellectual, but that when they use them it is usually in a context that is irrelevant, like a baseless subjective analysis, character bashing, or fan/anti-fan trolling. These posts, contribute nothing, similar to posts with "solo," "dat," and any other NF memes. These posts exist for the sake of existing and have zero contribution to a discussion, except in the context of a social commentary. I don't frequent Naruto Forums for social commentary.
> 
> People have their own opinions, and that's cool. My opinion is that I'm not going to bother with posts that say use these terms. I mean, if I'm going to waste time discussing manga, I'm going to at least make it enjoyable, and while some find that enjoyable, I don't. To each their own.



This is gold.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 15, 2014)

Kaix said:


> I find it degrades the intelligence of the people that use them. When I've seen them used in the past, they are usually in posts that have no contributing point to the conversation and so I no longer read after seeing them in use. I almost didn't open this thread because of that, but I thought it was about the phenomena and not the characters, and I was correct. I'm not fond of "Kishi" either, but I put up with it as short hand and some people don't like to type.
> 
> I don't mean to say that those who use these terms aren't intellectual, but that when they use them it is usually in a context that is irrelevant, like a baseless subjective analysis, character bashing, or fan/anti-fan trolling. These posts, contribute nothing, similar to posts with "solo," "dat," and any other NF memes. These posts exist for the sake of existing and have zero contribution to a discussion, except in the context of a social commentary. I don't frequent Naruto Forums for social commentary.
> 
> People have their own opinions, and that's cool. My opinion is that I'm not going to bother with posts that say use these terms. I mean, if I'm going to waste time discussing manga, I'm going to at least make it enjoyable, and while some find that enjoyable, I don't. To each their own.


It's a term used solely for the purpose of a joke, that's all. Any person that find themselves insulted or think less of others when they use them are the real close-minded one. 

It's a joke, leave it like that. Just like some people type "Madz". The hypocresy in your post is off the charts.  You're posting on a Naruto board, don't believe yourself to be that good.


----------



## eluna (Apr 15, 2014)

Because is fun


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 15, 2014)

So people can eventually make threads like this to bitch about it.


----------



## Flynn (Apr 15, 2014)

Kaix said:


> *I find it degrades the intelligence of the people that use them. *When I've seen them used in the past, they are usually in posts that have no contributing point to the conversation and so I no longer read after seeing them in use. I almost didn't open this thread because of that, but I thought it was about the phenomena and not the characters, and I was correct. I'm not fond of "Kishi" either, but I put up with it as short hand and some people don't like to type.
> 
> *I don't mean to say that those who use these terms aren't intellectual, but that when they use them it is usually in a context that is irrelevant*, like a baseless subjective analysis, character bashing, or fan/anti-fan trolling. *These posts, contribute nothing*, similar to posts with "solo," "dat," and any other NF memes. These posts exist for the sake of existing and have zero contribution to a discussion, except in the context of a social commentary. *I don't frequent Naruto Forums for social commentary*.
> 
> *People have their own opinions, and that's cool*. My opinion is that I'm not going to bother with posts that say use these terms. I mean, if I'm going to waste time discussing manga, I'm going to at least make it enjoyable, and while some find that enjoyable, I don't. *To each their own*.



Look at this fucking guy

Gets on his soapbox, talks down to a group of people for using parodic names through his social commentary, falsely patronizes his targets for the exact same thing he's currently doing, then wraps his shit show of a post with a damage controlling bow:

"People have their own opinions, that's cool."

"To each their own."

I'm not even that rustled. I'm blown away by your ability to do something so stupid  while being able to disarm anyone who could possibly disagree with you.


----------



## hannah (Apr 15, 2014)

You must have missed the other two nicknames: Jesus and Duck Butt.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 15, 2014)

nardo and sauce. stay maaaaaaaadt.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 16, 2014)

i love call them like that

those are nicknames

there is nothing insulting


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Apr 16, 2014)

the real anti christ said:


> I like Sauce, its a cute nickname!
> 
> Nardo becasue :
> 
> ...



Oh my fucking god, I love this! Lol @ Nardo crying in bijuu cloak mode


----------



## Bonly (Apr 16, 2014)

I personally don't call them that but during the Sasuke vs Naruto VoTE fight in the anime, when they screamed at each other it sounded like the two nicknames mostly so yeah.



Kaix said:


> I find it degrades the intelligence of the people that use them. When I've seen them used in the past, they are usually in posts that have no contributing point to the conversation and so I no longer read after seeing them in use. I almost didn't open this thread because of that, but I thought it was about the phenomena and not the characters, and I was correct. I'm not fond of "Kishi" either, but I put up with it as short hand and some people don't like to type.
> 
> I don't mean to say that those who use these terms aren't intellectual, but that when they use them it is usually in a context that is irrelevant, like a baseless subjective analysis, character bashing, or fan/anti-fan trolling. These posts, contribute nothing, similar to posts with "solo," "dat," and any other NF memes. These posts exist for the sake of existing and have zero contribution to a discussion, except in the context of a social commentary. I don't frequent Naruto Forums for social commentary.
> 
> People have their own opinions, and that's cool. My opinion is that I'm not going to bother with posts that say use these terms. I mean, if I'm going to waste time discussing manga, I'm going to at least make it enjoyable, and while some find that enjoyable, I don't. To each their own.



Hey I got a friend that can get that stick out of your ass if you want.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

its so stupid lol


----------



## meyenburg (Apr 16, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Cause they sound like that in the anime.



Quite funny if you actually think that.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Apr 16, 2014)

They're just nicknames, jeez....



Bonly said:


> I personally don't call them that but during the Sasuke vs Naruto VoTE fight in the anime, when they screamed at each other it sounded like the two nicknames mostly so yeah.
> 
> *Hey I got a friend that can get that stick out of your ass if you want*.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2014)

Nardo and Saucekay are just making fun of bad pronunciations of it.


----------



## DonutKid (Apr 16, 2014)

saucegay.

10char


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 16, 2014)

cuz we can't stop,we won't stop.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 16, 2014)

I want to establish Suckra so Team 7 is complete


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 16, 2014)

For shits and giggles


----------



## Magician (Apr 16, 2014)

Sauuuuuucccceeeggaaaayyyy!!!
Naaaaaarrrrrrrrrdddddoooo!!!


----------



## Sage (Apr 16, 2014)

Nardosauce is the special sauce that cums from Naruto when he gets excited, its what Sasuke uses as facial cream every morning, keeps him feeling refreshed every morning. Nothing else keeps Sasuke regular like a daily facial of some Nardosauce on his face.


----------



## RedChidori (Apr 16, 2014)

Bonly said:


> I personally don't call them that but during the Sasuke vs Naruto VoTE fight in the anime, when they screamed at each other it sounded like the two nicknames mostly so yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I got a friend that can get that stick out of your ass if you want.



Lol Bonly. But yeah, just fun nicknames .


----------



## skuka (Apr 16, 2014)

They suit them. They're just affectionate nicknames.


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Sauce (salsa in spanish). It is what gives good flavor to the manga.



Gotta love that sauce.


----------



## Selva (Apr 17, 2014)

Add Suckera to Nardo and Sausage and you have one hell of a team.


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2014)

Selva said:


> Add Suckera to Nardo and Sausage and you have one hell of a team.



Suckera?


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 17, 2014)

Selva said:


> Add Suckera to Nardo and Sausage and you have one hell of a team.



Don't forget cockashi.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 17, 2014)

This thread. 

I have no problem with anyone using Nardo or Sauce, especially Sauce, as fans of Sasuke use that nickname more often than others from what I've seen.

If you don't want to call the characters by those nicknames, don't.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2014)

_They're called fan nicknames, and many, many fandoms use them. Naruto isn't special in that regard. _


----------



## kaminogan (Apr 17, 2014)

honestly, i find it funny, at least with "sauce"

just imagine a bottle of hot sauce with sasukes personality,


----------



## Mako (Apr 17, 2014)

Kaix said:


> I find it degrades the intelligence of the people that use them. When I've seen them used in the past, they are usually in posts that have no contributing point to the conversation and so I no longer read after seeing them in use. I almost didn't open this thread because of that, but I thought it was about the phenomena and not the characters, and I was correct. I'm not fond of "Kishi" either, but I put up with it as short hand and some people don't like to type.
> 
> I don't mean to say that those who use these terms aren't intellectual, but that when they use them it is usually in a context that is irrelevant, like a baseless subjective analysis, character bashing, or fan/anti-fan trolling. These posts, contribute nothing, similar to posts with "solo," "dat," and any other NF memes. These posts exist for the sake of existing and have zero contribution to a discussion, except in the context of a social commentary. I don't frequent Naruto Forums for social commentary.
> 
> People have their own opinions, and that's cool. My opinion is that I'm not going to bother with posts that say use these terms. I mean, if I'm going to waste time discussing manga, I'm going to at least make it enjoyable, and while some find that enjoyable, I don't. To each their own.



Woooooooo boy.


----------



## Impact (Apr 17, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Who cares it's just a character.



This.          .


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 18, 2014)

Personally I call them Nardo and Sauce because even if I like both characters I don't take them too seriously. I also find the endless dick waving contests between fans tiring so it's a way to stay neutral so to speak.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh Sausage... 

[YOUTUBE]7_TTiAO2LOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harlita (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't believe this thread has gone on for two pages.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 18, 2014)

lol all this mad.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2014)

Sauce is what spices up this series.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 18, 2014)

It's really rude and unintellectual when NFers call Nardo and Sauce "Naruto and Sasuke".


----------



## the real anti christ (Apr 18, 2014)

Revy said:


> cuz we can't stop,we won't stop.



OMg revy, you know the perfect gif for any situation.


----------



## emachina (Apr 19, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> It's really rude and unintellectual when NFers call Nardo and Sauce "Naruto and Sasuke".



I am offended!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 28, 2014)

Revy said:


> Don't forget cockashi.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Revy again.

I get this all the time when i try to rep you, you bastard


----------



## Katou (Apr 28, 2014)

is Sakura the only one without a Nickname?


----------



## Larcher (Apr 28, 2014)

The strange with Sauce is that it's got almost exactly the same number of letters. Making it an entirely pointless name, as it doesn't even shorten it much.


----------



## Katou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sasuke - 6
Sauce - 5


----------



## Larcher (Apr 28, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Sasuke - 6
> Sauce - 5



My bad!


----------



## SLB (Apr 28, 2014)

sausage is still the best nickname for a shonen character


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sauce is what spices up this series.



Excessive sauce has made the series taste like shit.


----------



## SLB (Apr 28, 2014)

sometimes sausage aint' so nice


----------



## Larcher (Apr 28, 2014)

I know he's called Sauce. It's because that equates to his integrity.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 1, 2014)

OP already obtained answers to the question presented.
Closing. :3


----------

